# Bardentreffen music festival, Nuremberg - anyone been?



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone have experience of this music festival in Nuremburg, particularly with regard to overnight parking? Are you restricted to the formal overnight stops or are more parking areas opened up for motorhomes at this time?

http://www.bardentreffen.de/

Grateful for any advice or views on the event....it looks intimidatingly large!

Citysafe


----------

